
The Federal Reserve Now Owns 15 Percent of the U.S. Treasury Market - cinquemb
https://wallstreetonparade.com/2020/03/the-federal-reserve-now-owns-15-percent-of-the-u-s-treasury-market-at-its-current-rate-it-could-own-the-whole-market-in-less-than-two-years/
======
api
So we are in debt to ourselves. Better than being in debt to someone else. Yes
the Fed is private but congress can change that tomorrow.

~~~
cinquemb
Assuming one agrees to the terms of this debt, and who is "ourselves", and is
willing to wait on congress to resolve any discrepancies.

